
Cheap TOR Vanity Addresses - cryptologs
https://vanitydns.github.io/
======
cryptologs
Looks like a pretty efficient algo an they promise that if "this website
generates interest and sells at least 20 vanity addresses, we will generate a
fully-fledged automatic system to buy and manage vanity addresses."

------
ohyeshedid
Never thought I'd see domain squatting spread to TOR.

------
detaro
buying private keys for a service from someone else seems... bad for any sort-
of serious use case.

------
folksonomy
> as there is no traditional DNS system available to provide easy to remember
> hostname addresses

I think in future reworkings of TOR a decent DNS apparatus will be one of its
features. Usually 'hacks' like this are made obsolete if the hack is
repeatedly used and has reached a saturation point. One example of that is how
ICANN now allows for any number of novelty gTLDs and I rarely see domain hacks
now because of this (Think of using .delicious instead of del.icio.us).

